# Urgency



## cakerlady (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to these forums but have had IBS for 48 years. Three years ago I had my gallbladder removed and since then my IBS has been terrible. The only thing my doctor offered me was Questran and it made me nauseous. Lately, I have started having "accidents" because I get no warning. Imodium doesn't seem to help nor does Lomotil. I'm becoming housebound. Help! Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, how I wish I had a magic answer regarding your "accidents"! A couple of weeks ago, out of the blue with no warning, the same thing happened to me. I have had accidents before, but usually had a bit of a warning. Mind you, I was usually in my car or someplace where getting to a bathroom was out of the question! I am writing this just to let you know that you are NOT alone and probably 9 out of 10 people reading this board has had at least one accident. Humiliating, to say the least. Fearful, oh my yes. You are afraid to leave your own home! I live on Immodium and Motofen. And I still have no answers! But alway, always, keep trying different things and never give up! Someday (probably not in my lifetime, I am almost 63!) someone will come up with an answer and a simple solution. Until then, hang in there and know that you are NOT alone!!!!


----------



## Scorchedpath (Sep 17, 2007)

I swear that the fear of accidents makes them much more likely, at least in those of us that tend to dwell on such things. I have found nothing yet that breaks the cycle of anxiety and urgency. All I need to do is feel a twinge and off I go again. I can't tell you how many very close calls I have had over the last few years. Fortunately for me, imodium used preventatively has provided me with some relief. My mistake for years was to wait until problems started and then to use imodium, which of course by then was too late. I know that other have reported at various places on this board that their IBS started or re-started when they had their gall bladders removed. I am sure if you use the search tool on this site you can find a lot of information- and empathy. Good luck.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you checked out LNAPE's Calcium Threads?She found calcium carbonate supplements helped her after her gall bladder removal.K.


----------



## cakerlady (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I take calcium supplements and haven't found them helpful. I know that worrying about it makes it worse but I can't help it. Sometimes I'm fine and then this one little thought crosses my mind and wham I'm done for.I see all the ads on TV for people with constipation, why can't they find something that works for us with the big D?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is Lotronex, but it is on a fairly restrictive prescription program so they don't advertise it.The doctor has to do a bunch of paperwork, so not all doctors do it.K.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

My dr was very open about lotronex. I was the one who decided not to go on it, because the more I read about it, the more *I* thought that it wasn't the right medicine for me (at least not right now). But when he was telling me about it, he said that he used to have a patient who was basically housebound, and now she just takes lotronex once a *week* and raves about it. It's changed her life completely. You may want to ask your dr about that - although many drs don't do it, so you may have to "shop around" until there's a doctor who at least has the option of prescribing it (they have to enter a special program) who can talk to you about it.I'm about to sound like an alcoholic here, but if I'm nervous I'll often take a drink. For example, I have a first date tonight. I *know* I'm going to have a beer while I'm getting ready to go out. It calms me down so it makes it easier to ignore those "what if" thoughts that can become self-fulfilling prophecies. I bought a flask for this specific purpose (to keep in my purse or glovebox if I think I'll be in a stressful situation). It's absolutely not the best method, and I do feel like an alcoholic sometimes excusing myself to the restroom just to take a drink. But it works for me.


----------



## bificus (Nov 24, 2008)

Accidents suck. That feeling of "uh oh not again" can really be embarrassing. My accidents got worse with my gall bladder surgery as well. Funny (wasn't at the time but is now) I took calcium for a while and noticed they never stayed in long enough to work. FIFO. Gotta laugh, it will ease up your tension and anxiety and know you aren't the only one with these issues helps too.


----------



## Mishelle (Dec 13, 2008)

I have heard through both word of mouth and doctors that Cholestyramine is beneficial to those who have had their gall bladder removed. Maybe worth a try as it does not have many side effects and people seem to have success with it.


----------



## ©Aj (Dec 5, 2008)

I have had several accidents too. You are not alone my friend. I use medical marijuana now. I haven't had and accident since.it relieves the pain and cramps.and stress of it all.its not perfect nor is it for everyone. I just like people to know it is an option and it it just an herb.maybe it would work for you and maybe it wont. but it is worth looking into.good luck aj


----------



## Dgurl13 (Nov 23, 2008)

I myself have had many accidents too. I am using calcium and depends diapers. I am only 24 years old and I can't become housebound yet. The diapers are a god sent.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Colestid is a pill form of Cholestyramine. Try it. If you get nausea with it, try using ginger tabs or ginger tea to combat the nausea. This med is a bile salt binder. It will sop up any excess bile your system may have left over and hence reduce your urgency. The GB's job was to regulate bile and usually after GB removal the body adjusts to life without a GB. However a small percentage of people (meaning the general population... not just IBS folks) will end up being D prone after it's removal. For those of us with IBS... yeah.. not only more D but urgency as well.Also in case they haven't told you... keeping a lower fat diet will also help reduce D after GB removal.Ask your Doc about the Colestid and give it a good try.((((Hugs)))BQ


----------



## labonte373 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been taking Colestid for 2 years now and can't see the difference. I also take donnatol and creon at every meal and acidopholus. I have had many accidents and usually it is on my way to work so now I carry extra clothes with me and usually have to gauge at what point I can leave in the morning. I will try the calcium and see.


----------

